# Natty's Blue



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

After seeing Rich's fine Clio, and 182 Blue mint Ibiza Cupra............I'm thinking I might give the Natty's Blue a go on my 182.

Now I like my collinite and #16, so I wonder if the Natty's would give me a better finish than my two fav's. Also what's the longevity like before a new application is needed.

So help me make my mind up is Natty's Blue worth a go 

Cheers

Mattie


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hi matt, im not sure you will notice a difference, as its all about prep really, and as your is properly prepped i dont think you would benefit from the swop really, other than the fact its easy on and off, nattys deffo wont last as long as you collinite though mate

then again mate you can never have to much wax


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Shaun,

I think your right mate, I might give it a go after the winter when the cars going to be less exposed to the elements. 

You know me mate, I like new products to try LOL


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well like the normal nattys before its quite a good value wax, so it wont break the bank


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nothing else gives the wet look of Nattys Blue, I use the same prep for most waxes and sealants I use, and Nattys Blue really is noticeably wetter than anything else I have ever tired. It does lack depth compared to Souveran or Carnuba Moose wax though.

It will IMO look better than Collinite and #16, but from what I have read wont be as durable. I cant comment on Durabilty for myself as my car spends nearly 100% of its life garaged and I always use Carnuba's purly for there look as a beauty product over a sealant anyway.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Rich

I'm the same the wax always goes over #21 or AIO Glaze. The cars garaged so its only out when its parked at work, so maybe durability is not such a issue.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

If you anything like me durability wont be an issue anyway, I cant help throwing an extra coat of wax on mine every week!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

> Nothing else gives the wet look of Nattys Blue, I use the same prep for most waxes and sealants I use, and Nattys Blue really is noticeably wetter than anything else I have ever tired. It does lack depth compared to Souveran or Carnuba Moose wax though.


My thoughts exactly , nattys blue turns darker paints even more darker and really wet, insane wet really .
My fav combo right now is RMG/PWC Blue + OCW x 2 and Nattys Blue


----------



## Chevy (Oct 26, 2005)

I second PWC and Nattys blue, very easy combo.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

try it matt, and do a side by side comparison


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Racer said:


> My thoughts exactly , nattys blue turns darker paints even more darker and really wet, insane wet really .
> My fav combo right now is RMG/PWC Blue + OCW x 2 and Nattys Blue


Does the PWC not remove some of the oils left behind by the RMG? I read PWC to be akin to AIO?

For me VM, RMG, WG x3, Souveran, Nattys Blue, Souveran and maintaining after wash with Quikshine and OCW.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Right gents, Ive ordered some Natty's Blue.....so bearing in mind my car has got 3 layers of Collinite on would you recommend a go over with AIO using the PC to get the Collinite off, followed by #21 then the Nattys?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

For me - if the cars is looking good, just wack on a coat of Nattys Blue.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with Rich. If it doesn't look right you can always whip out the AIO afterwards


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers all,

Thats what I'll do then.. a good wash, dry, quick spritz with Sonus.....then on with the Natty's Blue


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

Mattieuk said:


> my car has got 3 layers of Collinite on would you recommend a go over with AIO using the PC to get the Collinite off?


This will be something I'll come up against in the spring, and I'm after a general concensus:
I have Klasse AIO, Poorboys EX and Natty's Blue on at the moment;
When spring comes, can I just apply another layer of Klasse on, and start the layering again? I understand Klasse will lift the waxes already on the car. All this was done by hand BTW, and the Klasse will be by hand in spring.

Is that right? 

One other thing: how cold/crap does the weather have to be before it's not a good idea to use stuff like Nattys Blue? Any issues with doing it on a cold winters day?

Cheers!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I find cold is not to much of a problem for wipe on, wipe off type products, unless it is cold and damp. The conditions you wash and dry you car, and the panel hazes over with moisture when you have just dried it.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

> Does the PWC not remove some of the oils left behind by the RMG? I read PWC to be akin to AIO?


I use RMG or PWC , not the 2...because pwc will remove RMG.
I use both of them as bases for carnauba or sealant.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Argh sorry one of the other!

Which in your eyes do you prefer? I have not tried PWC yet.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich

I tried a lot pwc blue with nattys blue and the outcome, is a wet combo, just insane.

Take a look for some cars that i used it.



















Two Honda S2000 with pwc blue and nattys blue.

Now RMG and Nattys Blue on Bmw M3 ( 2002 )










Last saturday i had a VTi with this same combo, a dark colour and the result was WOW factor at 100% 

i´ll post photos later.

I think that RMG gives an extra gloss to the package and depth...but either combo is plain awesome.

Akele abraço


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the reply. I will grab a bottle of PWC next time I am ordering from somewhere that sells it and will give it a try.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Got my Natty's Blue today. Ive decided I'm not going to use it....just sit an sniff it all day


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Its great, bubble gum allaround


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mattieuk said:


> Got my Natty's Blue today. Ive decided I'm not going to use it....just sit an sniff it all day


better than solvent abuse I guess!!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh yeah...


----------

